# Dog ate cookies with raisins!



## Nana52

Dumb A$$ owner (that would be me) left a bag of oatmeal raisin cookies on end table, and Kody just got into the bag and ate at least 3 maybe 4!! Raisins toxic, right? Is this a good time for a panic attack? What to do?


----------



## MollyWoppy

I'm not one to normally panic over stuff like this, within reason of course. I did google raisins and toxicity in dogs and was suprised that almost every one said to rush your dog into the vet. But, this answer below, (for a dog that weighs 15-20lbs and ate about 8-10 raisins) from what sounds like a knowledgeable vet seemed the most logical to me. 


_Grapes are definitely toxic to dogs. The current dose range of toxicity is between 0.3 oz/kg and 1.1 oz/kg for grapes. So for her she would have to eat about 2 oz of raisins. That would be the lower end of toxicity. She'd have to eat almost three times that amount for the higher range of toxicity. Two ounces is about the size of one of those small snack pack sizes of raisins. 

I don't think she has reached a toxic level and should be fine.

BUT...

It has been a short enough time that you could induce vomiting to clear them out of the stomach, if you want to be certain.

1. Into a small bowl, glass or mug, pour some three percent hydrogen peroxide from the bottle (you might get lucky and some pets will drink it, most won't and so you go to number 2....)

2. Using an eyedropper or baster, draw up about 1 tbsp of 3% hydrogen peroxide per 10 #'s

3. Open the mouth slightly and insert the end of the syringe. Squirt a steady stream of the hydrogen peroxide toward the back of the mouth, which will force the pet to swallow it. Then kind of jog the dog around to mix it up in the stomach. You might even roll your dog around on the ground a few times.

4. Wait ten minutes. If your pet hasn't yet started to vomit, repeat steps 2 and 3.

5. You can repeat this up to 3 times.

If that doesn't work a 1/2 to a teaspoon of salt on the back of the tongue will sometimes work.__

Read more: My dog ate one medium/large size oatmeal raisin cookie (3-4 - JustAnswer My dog ate one medium/large size oatmeal raisin cookie (3-4 - JustAnswer

_

Hope it turns out to be just a scare. I think in most of those cookies they don't really put many raisins in them, raisins are too expensive.
Vodka helps a lot too!


​


----------



## Nana52

I called the vet, they said "probably not to worry." But from what I read about raisin toxicity, I worried anyway and so took him in. There were 3-4 people ahead of us and no one seemed the slightest bit concerned that I thought my dog might be poisoned. So I waited about 15 minutes and left. I'm trying the peroxide, 2 doses but no vomiting so far. Probably too late. So now I worried about peroxide being poisoned. Dear Lord, please don't let my dog die because I'm so stupid!


----------



## Liz

Nana - don't worry. Your pup will be fine. If I wanted something out of their system when I was feeding kibble I fed them a junk canned food because it would give them diarrhea. You could also give your pup some bentonite clay - a teaspoon every few hours till she has maybe three teaspoons in her. That would help coat her gut and keep her from absorbing so much of it. You could also use slippery elm tablets. Honestly it has been a little while and it doesn't seem she has reacted at all so I really wouldn't worry. One of my shelties once ate a whole one of those huge Chocolate Kisses - it was a Christmas gift so I just stuck the box under the tree - well pup sound it and aate it all, she was totally fine and happy as could be.


----------



## Nana52

Thanks, Liz. Sadly I don't have any of those things you mentioned, but I think I need to start working on a first aid kit for dogs. Still hasn't vomited abot 20 minutes after 2 doses of peroxide (other than regurgitating a bit of the peroxide itself) He seems perfectly fine. What's scaring me so bad is that it seems any kidney damage (which is what can occur from raisins from what I gather) may not be apparent until days, even weeks after, and only detected by blood levels. Damn it all! I guess nothing I can do about it at this point. He's been doing so great after the major liver/pancreas enzyme scenario and now I've got to worry about his kidneys! I'm seriously thinking about starting to raise cactus. I'd probably kill them too, but I don't think I'd be all that upset about it.


----------



## Celt

I think toxicity levels vary by dogs. I know when we grew grapes my dogs would have a field day picking and eating them throughout the growing seasons and none ever had an issue and before the knowledge of these toxicity I fed oatmeal raisin cookies to my doxies (not a whole cookie probably about half of one though). I think that some dogs might have a "higher resistance" to being "poisoned" by food items. So keep an eye on him, if he acts funky take him in, otherwise I wouldn't worry too much. If you need to, for your peace of mind, take him in and run a blood test on him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Nana52

I just love it when things are so precise -- some dogs can eat a box, no problem, others as little as a tablespoon, toxic! Gee thanks. Whatever happens from the raisins, it's too late now. He never did vomit after the peroxide. That's supposed to be safe because they're supposed to vomit it back up. Crap! I'm getting too old for this .... stuff.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Relax, he'll more than likely be fine. People normally only write on the internet if they have problems, the other 30 million don't bother.
Just keep an eye on him, you know how he normally acts, if there is symptom that concerns you, then look maybe a trip to the vet. 
I just weighed some raisins, about 33 in 1/2 ounce, which makes 66 in an ounce. 
The vet above, said that dog that weighed 15-20lbs, would have to have 2oz or 132 raisins before it would be concerning.
There's no way 3 or 4 cookies would ever have even 33 raisins in them.
Go have a wine or vodka or five, start early, life is good.


----------



## naturalfeddogs

I really think he will be fine, I really do. Just keep an eye on him for awhile. 

If it makes you feel better, we had a small incident here yesterday. Wayne had cooked hot wings for him and our son Kirby. He took the leftover wings to the trash can at the road and dumped them in. Well, one missed and he didn't realize it. We were out front with the dogs when Kirby said "whats Aussie chewing on"? I went to get it from him and of course he swallowed almost the whole thing before I got to him. It was a COOKED chicken wing that missed the can! I had a complete heart attack and stoke at the same time, then calmed myself down and just decided to watch him. Nothing else I could do. And, so far so good.

So, just keep an eye on yours but he will be fine. Dogs are bad about causing us heart attacks, strokes, and panic attacks. But we will be OK! And they will too. Over reaction is normal for us pet parents.


----------



## MollyWoppy

I hear you. I seriously underestimated the food obsessiveness of a fat, multi show winning, many million dollar pedigree Rhodesian Ridgeback I was looking after for some friends once. She got into the rubbish and ate a whole cooked chicken carcass and some chocolate chip cookies I'd thrown out. I gave her bread to eat and called her owners in a panic wondering if I should take her to the vet, but they just laughed. And, she was ok, of course.
I can't remember, but I'm sure I threw my dog grapes off the vine when we were kids, God knows how many she ate and she lived to be 14.


----------



## Nana52

Thanks to you all. From your lips to god's ears. He seems fine, belly turned up, snoozing away. Believe me, if I wasn't working today (supposed to be), I'd be chugging down a few gins & tonics!!! * I have GOT to get me a life away from these dogs*! Since I work at home, I'm with them literally 24/7 and freak out over every little thing. Y'all probably haven't noticed that, but it's true.

You're totally right also about mostly bad outcomes being what I always find on the net. And I know that but I just always automatically jump to the worst case scenario.

P.S. We went through the cooked chicken wing eating thing a few weeks ago. Neighbors had a party and some idiots threw their bones over the fence into my yard. Simultaneous heart attack and strokes. Check.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Why are bottles of vodka never B1G1F? I ask myself that every single day.


----------



## Nana52

MollyWoppy said:


> Why are bottles of vodka never B1G1F? I ask myself that every single day.


A most excellent question (gin in my case).


----------

